# Dust Collector Filters



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

In my previous shop I made a filter set up for my cyclone Dust Collector. I built a lean-to shed on the side of my shop and put the Dust collector and filters in it to minimize the noise in the shop. This thread shows how I made a filter hook up. First I bought a couple of filters from Wynn Industries, recommended by Bill Pence. 

Then I used plywood to build the boxes for the filters.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This has been on my list of priorities for a while. My DC is inside my shop and only has the regular cloth bag. It collects chips and sawdust but the fine dust it mostly just redistributes. 

How much were those Wynn filters Herb?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> This has been on my list of priorities for a while. My DC is inside my shop and only has the regular cloth bag. It collects chips and sawdust but the fine dust it mostly just redistributes.
> 
> How much were those Wynn filters Herb?


It ran for the two about $130. They have a lot of different configuratios and sizes.

I forgot to mention that I ran a piece of 1/2" all thread and a hand knob on each end down thru the filters and boxes to clamp the whole thing together. Makes for fast disassembly too. 

Also added a vac port in the side so I could blow back thru the filters to clean them and loosen the hand knobs to turn them as I blew back awhile the vacuum cleaner removed any dust accumulation.

Herb

The ply wood was 1/2" MDO with the coated side inside the boxes, this gave it a nice hard surface for the air to travel, and esay cleaning.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice!
Geez, Herb; you think those hinges are strong enough?!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Nice!
> Geez, Herb; you think those hinges are strong enough?!


LOL, just using up some old hinges from the scrap hardware bin.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Lean to outside sounds like a good idea. Going to take that on.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job Herb. I got to take dust collection more seriously, even though I'm a casual woodworker.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice job. Nice to see someone taking their health into account when woodworking.

How far down do they filter to?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

timbertailor said:


> Nice job. Nice to see someone taking their health into account when woodworking.
> 
> How far down do they filter to?


If I remember they were 5 micron filters.

Herb


----------



## dabob (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice job . . . but as a side bar - if you have a "climate controled shop" you would be sucking all your heat or air-conditioning into the lean to . . . you might want to seal it up the best you can and vent the air back into the shop . . . otherwise you will be changing the humidity and temperature every 5 minutes . . .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

dabob said:


> Nice job . . . but as a side bar - if you have a "climate controled shop" you would be sucking all your heat or air-conditioning into the lean to . . . you might want to seal it up the best you can and vent the air back into the shop . . . otherwise you will be changing the humidity and temperature every 5 minutes . . .


Good observation, and if I vent it outside what do I need filters for? 

Laugh, I don't know, that was my first DC system and I thought all dust collection systems needed filters. I guess I was thinking my neighbor might not like breathing the fine dust, his house was only 15ft. away. But good point.

The one I have now in the soundproof enclosure has a return air grill back to the shop. I was worried that it would also return the noise too, but it doesn't seem to be that loud. The sound proofing must be absorbing a lot of it.


----------



## Kate396 (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice, this is good.


----------

